
Trump left out of Google search for presidential candidates - mbgaxyz
http://nbc4i.com/2016/07/27/trump-left-out-of-google-search-for-presidential-candidates/?do=notcensor
======
jscheel
From the article: "We found a technical bug in Search where only the
presidential candidates participating in an active primary election were
appearing in a Knowledge Graph result. Because the Republican and Libertarian
primaries have ended, those candidates did not appear. This bug was resolved
early this morning.” — Google Spokesperson

~~~
mbgaxyz
Upvoted. A technical bug in Google Search should be relevant to the reader
demographics of HN. The story should not be 'Flagged'.

------
simulate
Trump is showing up now:
[https://www.google.com/search?q=presidential+candidates](https://www.google.com/search?q=presidential+candidates)

------
hfourm
can we just occam's razor this one.

~~~
DominikR
No, this happened too many times and it is also known that Silicon Valley
leaders from Google/Apple/Facebook and others met to discuss how to stop
Trump.

I've also seen that a week ago the Google image search for one of Trumps books
returned Hitlers Mein Kampf as the first result, which I feel is extremely
disgusting.

~~~
bradleyankrom
sources?

~~~
DominikR
[http://www.foxnews.com/tech/2016/07/28/google-search-
connect...](http://www.foxnews.com/tech/2016/07/28/google-search-connects-
trumps-book-to-hitlers-mein-kampf.html)

It is Fox news which is biased but I tested it myself back then (when it was
first posted on Reddit a week ago) and I got the same result

